# Orijen Food for a 10 week old?



## Grkleen (Jun 25, 2014)

So I recently got a new family memeber and she is currently 10weeks old. Ive been feeding her orijen puppy food. She seems to like it and I wanted some feedback from others. thanks


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi. We feed all of our dogs Taste of the Wild, so I am no help with Orijen. What I can tell you is if it works for your dog, feel free to stick with it.  Enjoy the puppy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's supposed to be one of the best ones out there. Only issue I've heard of is runny stools, supposedly from the higher protein. In that case some people start with Acana which is made by the same company and move to Orijen when the dog is older.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

You will have to see what suits your pup, but Orijen/Acana is great quality kibble. We feed Acana and it has worked out very well with our guy, and he loves the taste. If you make him sit and wait too long while you prep his meal you will end up with a puddle of drool on the floor. We buy the Orijen treats and he loves those as well.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We started out with Taste of the Wild Puppy until Berk was 12 months then we switched to Orijen (and rotate between the 3 flavors after each bag). We mainly did it to avoid runny stools, which worked out. We also give him Green Dog Naturals Whole Dog Daily to help with digestion (and fish oil, flax seed, and a joint supplement). 

He seems to be a bigger fan of the Orijen than he was with the TOTW but that might be an age thing. He never lacks energy, that's for sure!


----------

